# jít - chodit



## Linni

Následující příklad jsem jsem "vzala" z přijímacího testu z angličtiny na ekonomické obory MU.

Překlad: Z daných možností vyberte jedinou, která je nejlepším překladem věty do češtiny.

35. *He refused to go to school unless his parents allowed him to take a toy with him.*
*A) Odmítl chodit do školy, dokud mu rodiče nedovolili brát si s sebou hračku.*
*B) Odmítl jít do školy, dokud mu rodiče nedovolili vzít si s sebou hračku.*
...

správná odpověď je *B)*


Mě by jen zajímalo, jak by v angličtině zněla česká věta A) - bylo mi řečeno, že "refused going..." je špatně... Pak už by to mohl snad vyřešit jen nějaký rozdíl v časech, jinak opravdu nevím...


----------



## Linni

Anebo by to vyřešilo jednoduše "attend" a "bring"? Nejspíš ano... Nevím, proč mě to předtím nenapadlo!


----------



## Jana337

"To go to school" může být dokonavé i nedokonavé. Chceme-li podtrhnout docházku, můžeme říci "to attend school".

Zvyk v minulosti můžeme vyjádřit pomoci "would": He wouldn't go to school...


----------



## Jana337

Našla jsem si ten test na internetu (klik). Za českou část na konci bych někoho vyhodila, protože často zní otřesně i správná odpověď.


----------



## Linni

Linni said:


> Následující příklad jsem jsem "vzala" z přijímacího testu z angličtiny na ekonomické obory MU.
> 
> Překlad: Z daných možností vyberte jedinou, která je nejlepším překladem věty do češtiny.
> 
> 35. *He refused to go to school unless his parents allowed him to take a toy with him.*
> *A) Odmítl chodit do školy, dokud mu rodiče nedovolili brát si s sebou hračku.*
> *B) Odmítl jít do školy, dokud mu rodiče nedovolili vzít si s sebou hračku.*
> ...
> 
> správná odpověď je *B)*
> 
> 
> Mě by jen zajímalo, jak by v angličtině zněla česká věta A) - bylo mi řečeno, že "refused going..." je špatně... Pak už by to mohl snad vyřešit jen nějaký rozdíl v časech, jinak opravdu nevím...


 


Jana337 said:


> "To go to school" může být dokonavé i nedokonavé. Chceme-li podtrhnout docházku, můžeme říci "to attend school".
> 
> Zvyk v minulosti můžeme vyjádřit pomoci "would": He wouldn't go to school...


 
Sloveso jít je ale také nedokonavé, nebo ne?

Znamená to, že by se ta věta dala přeložit i českou větou *A)* ?


----------



## Tom.K.

Překlad:

A). He refused to go to school unless his parents allowed him to take a toy with him. 
B). He would always refuse/used to refuse/would refuse/always refused to go to school unless his parents allowed him to take a toy with him. 

"used to" anebo "would" zdůrazňují, že se jedná o vid nedokonavý.


----------



## Linni

Tom.K. said:


> Překlad:
> 
> A). He refused to go to school unless his parents allowed him to take a toy with him.
> B). He would always refuse/used to refuse/would refuse/always refused to go to school unless his parents allowed him to take a toy with him.
> 
> "used to" anebo "would" zdůrazňují, že se jedná o vid nedokonavý.


 
Děkuju


----------

